# Stella Would Like To Introduce......



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

7 beautiful new babies! 8 arrived but one little girl was not to be. We have a little boy that is small and a bit behind the others we are worried about right now but all in all a happy litter. 2 girls and 5 boys. Things went well for Stella and she is trying to get used to her new role as Mom. Give us a bit to rest up and I will post more pictures. Stella is not feeling very "Ph balenced" right now so please forgive her. Im posting from my phone for the first time so hope this turns out ok.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats to you and Stella


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

*Stella and pups!*

Oh Stella and mom,
So happy for you. I had no idea this was happening quite yet. Hugs to you Angel, I can't imagine your excitement and relief. 7 gorgeous puppies = two busy Moms!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Stella! I look forward to your next update, but in the meantime, you gals catch up on some rest


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

P.S. I want the puppy marked like Stella


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations, what a beautiful batch of puppies ! I see two partis, the other five are solid black ?


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow - baby time arrived so quickly! What a lovely litter of puppies! Ms. Stella did good.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations AngelAviary and Momma Stella! Looking forward to seeing them grow, if you have any spare time to post.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Awwww, so sorry for the little one who didn't make it, but SO excited for the other 7. Beautiful babies, born to a beautiful mom. Good girl Stella!! ❤


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Stella!
So is that 2 partis out of seven that I see?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:love2::love2::love2:BIG CONGRATS TO YOU AND STELLA!!!!!! Sorry for the lost pup and hope the 'tiny' grows to catch up quickly! Oh what fun it's gonna be to watch them grow!!!:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## bouvsgrl (Jan 7, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks soooo much guys! Its been a very busy day! And I was supposed to work at 1 today!!!! She was acting funny yesterday but did not have a complete degree temp drop like most do. She did not want to eat though. This am she seemed fine but temp had held steady so really didn't think today was the day either. Then she started the heavy panting and restlessness. I quick took a shower and came out to sit with her in her welping box. She really wanted to be in her crate. At 11:15 am she had her first baby. They came pretty rapid fire at times. Twice she had 2 puppies within 2-3 min of each other. I was still working with the first one and the second one just kinda fell out of her. 
We had 8 babies born, 3 girls and 5 boys. We lost the one little girl (she was a dark tuxedo parti) and we are still concerned about the little red collar dark boy.
Baby #1 (drk blue collar) is female and even though she looks black I can totally see brown on the back of her head, so is prob a brindle!!!! 
Baby #2 (red collar) is a solid dark boy.
Baby #3 (yellow collar) is a dark boy with white mark on chest and toes
Baby #4 (white collar) is a dark boy with white mark on chest and toes
Baby #5 (light blue collar) is a white with dark spots female
Baby #6 (purple collar) is a dark tuxedo boy
Baby #7 was a dark tuxedo girl that we lost
Baby #8 (drk green collar) is a dark solid boy
And I have to say dark color because even if they look black now, they could be Blues or Silvers. or possibly even a Sable of some sort. 
Ive taken more pictures but have not had a chance to upload them to the computer yet. I will as soon as I can and will post them. 
They are so little and precious, I cant wait for them to grow and start letting us see who they really are! I can tell you right now, the Green collar boy is big mouth!! lol


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Stella did awesome. The little gal was not destined for a long stay here on earth; she earned her wings early and was called back to the creator. Her journey here is done. But the others are alive and incredible gifts. Enjoy. I look forward to seeing pictures. Hugs and love,


----------



## Bluemoon (Dec 30, 2015)

Congrats 

Cute little babies


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Congratulations! You were lucky...I never had a litter that didn't arrive in the middle of the night! Do any of the dark pups have white hairs on the bottoms of their feet? That's supposed to indicate a blue or silver, according to my breeder. She says that if the white hairs wrap around to the top of the foot, light silver dog. Beautiful litter!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

AHHHHH! I'm traveling right now but decided to log on to PF just to check on Stella!

CONGRATULATIONS!! The puppies are beautiful. 

I'm so sorry about the lost little girl and so thankful that Stella is well, her travaille is behind her and she has a beautiful little family. 

Thank you so much for updating so quickly, AngelAviary - I can imagine that both Stella and YOU are ready for some rest!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations! looking forward to watching those babies grow. tell stella she did good!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Somehow I missed this big announcement. Congratulations.


Beautiful babies. I can harldy wait to watch them grow. This must be a very exciting time for you.

Thanks for sharing and (((hugs))) to all.

VQ


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

how exciting! congrats to both you and Stella! 
I'm very excited to watch them grow up - we expect lots of pictures


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

sidewinder said:


> Congratulations! You were lucky...I never had a litter that didn't arrive in the middle of the night! Do any of the dark pups have white hairs on the bottoms of their feet? That's supposed to indicate a blue or silver, according to my breeder. She says that if the white hairs wrap around to the top of the foot, light silver dog. Beautiful litter!


Thanks! I know, Im very thankful for the morning delivery! My regular vet was open and able to see them as soon as delivery was over! Huge relief to know they were there if I needed them instead of an emergency clinic situation! And a big yes to a few of the solid puppies having white hairs on the bottoms of their feet!!! I read somewhere that did mean a Silver but I didn't know it could also mean Blue. Im going to ask the daddy dogs owner, she has been doing this for over 20 yrs and prob. knows. The other pups have white on the bottoms but also have white toes and such so cant say for sure if that will hold true to them. Cant wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I missed this announcement when you made it since I was traveling home from PCA. I am glad things went well, but sorry not everybody made it.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm happy Stella came through delivery in good shape and most of the puppies arrived healthy as well. Sorry for the one who could not stay.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations! And...how did this happen? Seems like just yesterday you were showing off baby Stella. Time flies when we are talking poodles. The pups are exquisite. Can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Charmed said:


> Congratulations! And...how did this happen? Seems like just yesterday you were showing off baby Stella. Time flies when we are talking poodles. The pups are exquisite. Can't wait to watch them grow.


Thanks Charmed! I think they are just as close to perfect as can be! LOL but that is a Mom talking isn't it? I cant wait to really get to meet them and learn all about their personalities. Eyes and ears open soon and then the fun really begins!
Time does fly, I miss those baby puppy days with Stella, starting our adventures together! They don't stay young long enough. This is a new chapter for us to do side by side. She has never let me down and I will not let her down!


----------

